# Derbyshire CC bans badger culling...



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

on council land. Well done ethical Derbyshire CC, lets hope more follow suit.

Cllr Anne Western, leader of Derbyshire County Council, said she hoped the government would listen to science and stop the cull.

Derbyshire Labour today announced that badger culling is to be banned on all Derbyshire County Council owned land and support will be given to the Derbyshire Wildlife Trusts vaccination programme.

The decision was announced after considering scientific evidence that suggests culling badgers actually increases the spread of TB.

It is also feared that by allowing culling on council land it would promote illegal badger baiting and worsen the problem in Derbyshire.

In 2011 the government launched a programme of badger culling that could possibly spread to Derbyshire which is a TB high risk area. This is despite warnings that culling in Derbyshire will increase the spread of the disease.

Commenting on the announcement Cllr Anne Western, Labour Leader of Derbyshire County Council, said:

We are proud to live in Derbyshire which is one of the most beautiful rural counties in the country. That is why we want to protect our natural wildlife for which makes Derbyshire famous.

By banning culling on our land and allowing Derbyshire Wildlife Trust to vaccinate our badgers we are dealing with the problem of TB head on.

Culling is not only cruel but it is bad news for our farmers who are more likely to get infected herds of cattle.

I hope that the government follows our lead and listens to the science that says culling is bad for our countryside.

Derbyshire Labour bans badger culling on county council land | Derbyshire Labour


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Brilliant news ,hope others follow suit


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Good on Derbyshire CC, wish others would follow suit!!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

This is really good news!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Spellweaver said:


> This is really good news!


Is this your council Val? Derbyshire also has one of the nicest MP's-Chris Williamson. He was telling me he was a founding member of the Derbyshire Hunt saboteurs and that they stated it in his sitting room

.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

I live in neighbouring Staffordshire. I would like to think that our CC will follow suit but past experience with them tells me they won't.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

just thought i'd add this picture with info on it


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

MoggyBaby said:


> I live in neighbouring Staffordshire. I would like to think that our CC will follow suit but past experience with them tells me they won't.


If Staffordshire is conservative led council I wouldn't hold out much hope tbh MB. That's if what recently happened in Dorset is anything to go by anyway. A hell of a lot of tories appear to be anti science & anti animal welfare.

At last weeks county council meeting Labour councillor Dan Brember, put forward a motion strongly condemning the gov-ernments badger culling policy.

He appealed for the govern-ment to adopt a science-based approach, recognising the results of the randomised badger cull trial, 10 years of British science that cost the public purse £50m and concluded that culling badgers will make no meaningful difference to the incidence of TB in cattle in Britain.

Although the motion was always going to upset certain councillors there was at least hope of a vigorous debate and a show of support from those councillors who understood and appreciated the overwhelming consensus of the British science.

Sadly, the Conservative majority had no intention of even allowing the motion to be debated. No sooner had Coun Brember introduced the motion than Conservative councillor Hilary Cox proposed an amendment that decimated the motion, retaining only the first seven words. To call it an amendment would be akin to calling the new council building in Charles Street, Dorchester, an annexe.

In introducing her amendment, Coun Cox stated that there is no scientific evidence to oppose the badger cull. Is Coun Cox unaware of the randomised badger cull trial, designed by Professor Lord John Krebs and carried out by a British team of scientists led by Professor John Bourne?

There followed a pantomime of ignorance and misinformation more reminiscent of Carry On at the Council. Stand out speaker of the debate was Lib Dem Councillor Andy Canning who, being aware of the emotive nature of the debate, had taken the trouble to find out for himself the arguments for and against the cull and who referred to the overwhelming scientific evidence against killing badgers. The amendment was passed by 26 votes to 12 with two abstentions. Political breakdown of the council is Conservatives 27, Lib Dem 12, Labour five and UKIP one. Ian Mortimer Dorset for Badger and



cats galore said:


> just thought i'd add this picture with info on it


Sadly disturbing acts of cruelty to badger is going up due to this cull.


----------

